# Potbelly mix for meat



## Sylverfly (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm hoping a new thread might get some interest. I have a mini pig boar and I want to breed him to my sow who is a black English hog, to create a small pasture pig. Black English hogs have exceptionally flavored meat but mini pigs...? according to my research potbelly and such have fairly decent tasting meat if raised as meat pigs, but the meat texture is not so good. Would a mix just ruin the quality provided by the sow's breed? I don't want 200lb of sausage. Should I look for a Tamworth boar instead? Or maybe a KuneKune? Anyone have experience on taste of the Kunekune compared to potbelly or conventional pig pork? 

Anyone eat any mixes? or have photos of potbelly mixes?

I planed to sell some of the mixes as discount feeders and raise a few on pasture for my family.

Also if I did breed her to a mini do I need a platform or something? or can he do the deed all natural?


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 16, 2014)

good question, sorry i don't have an answer for you.  i'll be interested to see what others post.


----------



## Sylverfly (Nov 16, 2014)

I really hope someone can share their experience I'm feeding 2 mini pigs and they are turning out to be eating machines, and they think they are always hungry now that the pasture is gone   I'd hate to keep them both all winter if they are going to be of zero use in my breeding program.


----------



## TIPPY THE HIPPY (Mar 26, 2015)

I have raised pot bellies as feeder pigs due to lack of space and they taste wonderful! It is all on how you feed them. They tend to have more lard on them, which I do not mind, I use lard....so it is a nice bi product  The texture is smooth and tender. The meat is on the sweet side, which I also enjoy. I am currently breeding pot bellies for meat on my small homestead  I think a BEH would be a wonderful cross! Let me know how it went, if you did take that route.


----------



## Crystal Eade (Jul 6, 2018)

We dubbed ours small chops and started breeding true 5years ago 1/8 pot belly mix. They start out growing slow then grow very fast. We free feed our grow outs and even though they max at 300# we usually butcher a litter starting the first at 6mos and every three months after that. Very tasty. And through selective breeding we no longer have the taint of musk even without castration.


----------

